# Where is the fish?



## anglerette (Feb 21, 2010)

I have been skunked for the past couple days. Maybe I'm doing some thing wrong but Ive pulled out all the tricks in my bag and nothing seems to work. Only thing that seem to bit are the cats but I can't take my cat pole on a river wading trip. I want some bass. Please help!!!!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Go buy a rebel wee craw in brown and throw it below rapids, behind rocks, along the line where moving water meets still water. If there are smallmouth in the river you are wading, you will catch fish.


----------



## anglerette (Feb 21, 2010)

I have one of those and didn't even think to throw it. Thanks for the advise. I'll let you know how things go.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dusk & dawn.


----------



## small talk (Feb 13, 2009)

Ditto the general advice from SConner and Fallen. 

Your location lists Kettering...I'll PM you with a location on the GMR near you that's easy to find and bank or wade fish (and no real secret...but I know I'll get slammed if I describe it on a public forum).

If you make enough casts with a rebel craw through this stretch, you will catch some smallies. They aren't quite as active or easy to find as they are North of I-70 on the GMR this time of year...but they are in there. Here's a couple blog entries from the area from last year if they help...good luck:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/blog.php?b=168
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/blog.php?b=212

ps) The Bomber Fat A is another version of crawdad crankbait similar to a rebel craw.


----------



## pauldmt (Jan 25, 2009)

Some good suggestions for the river. Personally, I like small minnow type crankbaits or a curly tail.

The heat last week really had the fish inactive. Suspect they find some cool deep hole to hang out in. Some friends told me that the rain yesterday and today has really helped.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Bass22 said:


> Couple questions for you.
> 
> 1. Why would you come to a site that your X visits? Just be a B>>>>...You fill in the blanks.
> 
> ...


Hey butthead she didn't bring up her personal life in this thread.She's asking for some advice on catching bass.She might of brung up her situation on another thread but not this one.Judging by your comments I believe she's probably the lucky one,by parting ways with a total a-hole.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Bass22 said:


> Ok what fish? You ask " Where is the fish " That means you are looking for 1 fish? Ok so what fish are you looking for? Can you describe it for me? Maybe I can help you?
> 
> Now if you meant where are the fish, then maybe someone can help also. Are you sure you wanna divirce you dirtbag X? Your typing and grammatic skills are very simplar..Kinda like soul mates. [email protected][email protected]


Who cares if her grammer wasn't spot on in her question?Obviously you got way too much time on your hands.I don't know her,her ex,or you(which I believe is the dude in question actually) so I have nothing to prove or gain here.I'm just tired of you trying to pick on a woman on a fishing site.The site's about fishing(for the most part) and not a place for your petty antics.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey Anglerette if you're fishing during the mid day hours target the shady areas.Try probing deeper water if available also.Are you using any kind of top water lures,cause they are killer in the mornings & in the evenings.Also try matching up the size & color of the prevelant bait fish on the body of water you're fishing at.Always vary up your retrieves as well until you find out how they want it.It might be stop n go,slow rolling,burning it back,yo-yo it back,etc,etc.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Bass22 said:


> Couple questions for you.
> 
> 1. Why would you come to a site that your X visits? Just be a B>>>>...You fill in the blanks.
> 
> ...


someone should just probably block this IP address and name, so no other users can login from that particular IP address either.


----------



## lovelandfly (Mar 11, 2010)

Anglerette - the heat has made it tough, but they are out there. Read through the links that Small Talk put up for you. I read his stuff in the spring and I've been catching fish all summer. Check out Quietcomike's GMR river updates too. These guys share good info - as do others on here.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

so obvious haha


----------



## anglerette (Feb 21, 2010)

WOW!!! this dude needs to get a life. Thanks to everyone else. This thread was the one I thought would never cause drama but I guess you never know. Anyways, I'm off to delco with my boys this morning, using live bait so if I get anything bigger then a lb I'll post the pictures.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I take it your trip with your boys to delco didn't produce for you,or did you all just not catch any monsters?


----------



## anglerette (Feb 21, 2010)

I lost a cat because I was too busy tossing a rooster tail on the bank. I saw my bobber go under and heard my pole slam the to the ground of the shelter but couldn't run fast enough. POOP!!! Better luck next time I guess. I need to find a pond that hasn't been fished out.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

anglerette said:


> I lost a cat because I was too busy tossing a rooster tail on the bank. I saw my bobber go under and heard my pole slam the to the ground of the shelter but couldn't run fast enough. POOP!!! Better luck next time I guess. I need to find a pond that hasn't been fished out.


You should take a look at this thread there are a bunch of posts about pond fishing in this one........ Small ponds give you the bang for your buck


----------



## SuperDave (Apr 17, 2008)

We have been having some great luck on the Stillwater from Old Springfield Rd - north. Smallies have been biting good and same with the rock bass. Have pulled a few channel cats out also. We wade and cast to the pools, eddies, and structure, normally use Yum craws with a stand up jig head or spinners. If you dont mind getting wet, its a great time.

Dave


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Gotta pay attention to those bobbers or you could end up having your rod n reel taken in(there's a thread that talks about that in the lounge:the fish are fighting back).If you're getting bites & catching some fish is the place really fished out?


----------



## anglerette (Feb 21, 2010)

I guess your right. I just have a hard time waiting on the cats.


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

just saw the bass22 post. Def. not me. Im not even that shady. Bass22 that was very rude and I wouldnt even talk to her this way. Get a life


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Just remember that fishing is all about patience,something I'm trying to teach my 2 1/2 yr old son.He loves to go fishing with me but he wants us to catch fish as soon as the line's in the water.He'll eventually get it when he's a tad older.So remember fishing takes patience & persistence & is supposed to be relaxing.


----------



## the falcon (Mar 13, 2010)

i asked that question they said ,in my freezer


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

monsterKAT11 said:


> someone should just probably block this IP address and name, so no other users can login from that particular IP address either.


Maybe a 7 day break will get him back on track.


----------



## anglerette (Feb 21, 2010)

No more getting skunked for me. Well not this weekend anyway.http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/picture.php?albumid=1014&pictureid=5222


----------



## anglerette (Feb 21, 2010)

I've had a wonderful week. Caught one large mouth, one smallie, four large gills and even a war mouth. Then I got to see some huge snapping turtles whip on each other. It was great. FISH ON!!!!!! Gonna try to get me some cats tonight.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

A warmouth in this section of the state is unlikely, perhaps a different variety of panfish like a red ear sunfish or a greenie or a hybrid green sunfish?? If you got pics, Im sure we could pinpoint the exact species or if its hybridized version of some of the above mentioned species, most of the sunfish and bluegills varieties will crossbreed. Whatever the case, sounds like you are catching a few which is great but would like to educate you on the proper names early in the game so youll know just what it is you are catching. Also if you post what body of water it was taken from would help if its public, if its a pond, let us know that as it will help us determine what it really was. I love trying to figure out new species I have never caught before!!

Salmonid


----------



## beammeupjim (Aug 26, 2010)

The best way to tell a warmouth from say a rock bass is to count the anal fin spines. Warmouth have 3 spines on the anal fin. Rock bass have six, I believe. so many anglers mistake rock bass for warmouth.


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

I posted this beauty earlier this year. It was caught at rocky fork. what kind of fish is this?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Topwater Tony said:


> I posted this beauty earlier this year. It was caught at rocky fork. what kind of fish is this?


i caught one of those before in a creek down by Kings Island. my guess it was a Green Sunfish/Pumkinseed hybrid seeing how the creek was loaded with both species.


----------



## anglerette (Feb 21, 2010)

Been catching every day. Most are small but one or two is alright with me. Got a large mouth dink last night at pond view and then got a white crappie at delco today. I thought this cold front would do the catching some harm but found out I was wrong. As long as there is something on the end of my line I dont care how big it is !!!!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

That's all that matters,you're catching some fish.


----------

